# Possible conversion of Lionel 0-6-0t to small forney?



## jonathanj (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm thinking about doing this - end result would probably be a 2-6-4T or maybe 2-6-6T - but can't quite visualise it clearly. Has anyone done anything similar?

Is this a good way to make something semi-prototypical out of a train set loco, or a waste of a hard to get motorblock?.... 


Thanks,

Jonathan


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I tried making a lionel 0-4-0 into a forney, and gave up on it. I was aiming for a 1:29 scale forney, and the lionel wheels and chassis were just too big. Somebody more skilled than me could have done it. But I decided if I ever try to make a 1:29 forney again I'll start with a bachmann porter or maybe the new Lyn


----------



## Mr Ron (Sep 23, 2009)

Anything is possible; all depends on skill and perserverence. Lionel trains are toys and as such are lacking in detail and scale to begin with. To turn them into a model worthy of the name, is a huge challenge. The only thing worth saving would be the motor. A Bachmann would be a better place to start.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Did a search and found this... http://4largescale.com/fletch/d8a.htm


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

The Lionel 0-6-0 is a great running engine _if your going to use battery power_, it has trouble on track power with poor wheel power pick-up, here it is as a 2-6-0...








http://4largescale.com/trains/P3.htm


BTW my granddaughter Ryanne is the proud owner of the David Fletcher creation, the Hudson Double Ender, 2-4-4T, "Lady Ryanne" mentioned above and it is a great running engine.....


----------



## jonathanj (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks gents, 

Have to admit the 'Lady Ryanne' isn't really my kind of engine, though as usual I'm in awe of Fletch's work (and the speed at which he does it). I had in mind something a bit more industrial, sort of like this 

http://www.railroad-line.com/forum/data/railphotog/2010718124454_Forney and crew.jpg 

but a weight class down. 

Picture that got me thinking was of a scratchbuilt model in a UK magazine, but I can't find the same loco anywhere on the web... Thinking about it a bit more though, I've got a gut feeling that the Lionel wheels are just too small to pass muster - something a bit bigger is probably the place to start, and save the Lionel for another project it's better suited to. Incidentally I'd been planning to solve the pickup problems by collecting from the front and rear trucks as well. 

J.


----------



## jonathanj (Jan 24, 2008)

Forgot to add another link to my post : 

http://www.railroad-line.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=24897&whichpage=18 (scan down) 

This has several pics of a loco about the size (OK, I know this one's a different scale) I was thinking of, even though it's an outside frame 2-4-4T.. As I said earlier - 'maybe the best way to get there isn't to start from here...' 

J.


----------



## Elcamo (Dec 10, 2011)

That sounds like an interesting project, I made a tender for mine awhile ago out of a hartland mini-series gondola car. It came out pretty nice, if you're looking for a tender I'd reccomend doing that. Good luck on the project, I can't wait to see how it comes out!


----------

